# german depot kit - kibri



## tworail (Apr 13, 2006)

I have been working on a Kibri kit that is lightly kitbashed - replaced some of the plastic bits with wood, added my own Faller brickpaper, which is a little rough around the edges. 

Most of the construction is done, but alot of the remaining details need to be posted. I will put of some pics soon!


----------



## tworail (Apr 13, 2006)

As promised, some pictures. It's almost complete and I am thrilled with the results.
































































I have some more that I need to dig of, of when it's more or less done. Hope you enjoyed them.


----------



## shaygetz (Sep 23, 2007)

Nice work on those mortar joints.


----------

